# I question the rats sex.



## Lexi (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a hairless rat female, young, and was told she was female.
Ive never had a hairless before so I can't tell if the female area is more noticeable seeing there is no hair. I kinda think she is a he..
BUT, I think his/her balls have not dropped.. Is this possible?
Can male rats have testies that dont drop?

Im curious to know, also for picture of hairless female areas, or what to expect. I dont want little babies around, specially since he/she is with another young female who is mature enough to have pups.

Thanks, hope this doesn't sound too weird.
Just want to make sure all is all in the female clan. =]


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

With hairless rats you can see very clearly the vaginal area. Ummm I've checked my photobucket alcum and this is the closest pic I've got already uploaded. If you need a clearer one though, I can certainly manhandle one of my girls lol


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Alternatively if you can get a pic of yours, we should be able to tell you for definate


----------



## Doskymom (Jul 29, 2008)

Did you check for nipples?


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

Female hairless do sometimes look male but that's because they're hairless. They look like they're a male who's testicles haven't dropped yet.


----------



## Lexi (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmmm... Just an update on the situation, looking at her/him now it looks like he has a penis, but no balls, I cant really tell if the rat has nipples or not because in the picture above, I don't really see nipples....

I havent seen any humping going on, but the younger rats belly is getting a little bigger all of a sudden, this could be just because she is a baby and getting a bit bigger, I haven't had baby rats in a while, don't remember how they look when they get bigger...

I know a picture is needed, Ill try and get a picture by Thursday..
I dont like being so confused via rat sex...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nakie boys have huuuge balls...so I doubt its a boy.

Girls urethra sticks out a lot...its not a penis
Poor Lisbet after getting into a fight









You have a girl. The nipples are tiny and pink and hard to see sometimes. But just remember, no balls, no boy.


----------



## Lexi (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok good good. =]
There would have been **** to pay and major chaos is a male was to be had.
Thank you for the pictures!


----------

